# buying an embroidery machine from china



## etchy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi I have contact with a couple of embroidery machine manufacturers in china and was looking to buy a 4 head embroiery machine from there just wondered if anyone else has and any feedback??


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

A 4 head machine from China...I can imagine the shipping costs/fees alone will be outrageous. Before I make a purchase like this I would ask myself...If I need assistance...will they assist me? If I need parts what is the costs associated with ordering them from China and how long will it take to get them? The company I purchase this machine from will they be there in a year? What guarantees will I have that the machine will even work once it arrives? If I need to return it will they take returns? After considering the answer to these questions....I would buy locally from a reputable dealer. JMO


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

I watched a tv programme recently that mentioned a Chinese embroidery company knocking out caps on mass. They used multi head machines from Korea...

Personally I wouldn't order a machine from China I'd look for second hand.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it is probably a tajima knockoff. if it is you can use tajima parts for replacements if you need that at www.sewmanyparts.com.

if you have never done machine embroidery before i would look for a distributor close to you and go with that brand as long as it is decent quality. the extra money you pay for the machine will more than be made up for in support.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

A 4 head embroidery machine shipped from China with the expense of importing it I don't know that you would actually save anything. I buy A LOT of items in China, in fact I will be there next week sourcing products but a 4 head embroidery machine......huummmmmmm don't no if I would pull the trigger on that one. I honestly think you can get a good used brand name 4 head locally for much cheaper than having one imported.


----------



## etchy (Oct 5, 2011)

I have been given a really good price for having it shipped so i am not worried about the cost and researched the company who haseen manufacturing them for 15 years so i just wondered if anyone else had bought one. It is a brand new machine


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you got a link to the machine or factory.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

etchy said:


> I have been given a really good price for having it shipped so i am not worried about the cost and researched the company who haseen manufacturing them for 15 years so i just wondered if anyone else had bought one. It is a brand new machine


Seems like you are pretty comfortable with your decision to purchase and if you are fine with proceeding that is all that matters. Make sure you post back here to let us know how the transaction went and how the unit works once it arrives and is set up an working.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

so what is the company ?


----------



## glen48 (Jan 3, 2012)

sales88[USER=113812]@qdunique[/USER].com
Try this lot see what they sell?


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

glen48 said:


> Try this lot see what they sell?


An A1, A2 and A3 printer...


----------



## Pat Horowitz (Jul 26, 2011)

I would think twice about buying a machine from China. I know someone that did purchase a Deity Bird 2-head machine from China and could not find anyone in the state of Florida to train or repair the machine. Make sure you can get training and parts for the machine in this country or you will be spending a lot of money on shipping parts, not to mention the time spent waiting for parts. Try to go with a local machine that you can get repaired, service calls answered and parts within a reasonable period of time.


----------



## Dask26 (Jan 20, 2015)

Did you purchase the machine from china?


----------



## sportasiajan (Nov 6, 2013)

Having seen some imported Chinese machines, I would definitely, absolutely avoid them. They just don't have the quality of other brands and I have heard that the after sales back up is lacking too. They are cheap for a reason!
Janet


----------



## vitordigitizing (Sep 15, 2014)

Already see clients here waiting more than 3 months for a simple part from china


----------



## Don2276 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would have to agree with everyone else here. I would not buy anything from China this valuable with out knowing that I had support, service, and part avail. locally. Besides look at the other products that come out of China they are very unreliable. 

Chinese Steel:Not as strong as US Steel and more impurity's
Chinese Parts for anything: Less Reliable and cheaply made
Chinese Manufacturing standards: Non EXISTENT

But if you do decide to purchase I am sure we all would love to know about the process and updates on how the machine works and reliability


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

If somebody want to buy an Chinese machine must be an technician,to know how to check and fix an embroidery machine(almost all Chinese machines are an copy from Tajima TMEF machine,26 years old) .
Don t expect to have the same performances like Tjima or Barudan(an friend of mine use an Chinese machine mostly for jeans pocket embroidery ,and work ok).
Don t buy cap frame machine.

About spare parts:
Is not necessary to buy spare parts from the machine producer.
Are many online shops for Chinese machines spare parts.

My job is to fix Tajima and Chinese machines and 90% of the spare parts I use are made in China,and I don t have any problems with quality.


----------



## minimalist (Jan 30, 2015)

Don2276 said:


> I would have to agree with everyone else here. I would not buy anything from China this valuable with out knowing that I had support, service, and part avail. locally. Besides look at the other products that come out of China they are very unreliable.
> 
> Chinese Steel:Not as strong as US Steel and more impurity's
> Chinese Parts for anything: Less Reliable and cheaply made
> ...


This hits the nail on the head. You are making a mistake of epic proportions if you go through with this.


----------



## Mayodan (Mar 9, 2015)

I have submitted this message in my introduction on joining the forum. I am posting it here because of the fact that it would receive urgent response in this thread. Here I go!

I am into almost all types of Garment decoration! Screen Printing, all types of heat transfers - opaque, .mirrored, sublimation, flex and flock. As at now Im also into Monogramming (any difference from Embroidery?) but on third party basis.

This is where I need urgent help in the next days. Im shy to say this, I mean to avoid bashing, that I intend to buy a monograaming machine from China, (please dont yell). I have read a lot of reviews about Chinese machines on this forum, They have not been favourable. But now what option do I have as budget is the most deciding factor.

I have tried mailing some used equipment vendours, but you hardly have replies. My budget cannot afford the new ones, so I dont need to contact them in the first place. I saw some used ones some about 10 t0 15 years. Some members here insist buying those old ones could be better than our Asian friend's manufactured ones. But I have reservations about the features of the old machines since I am not conversant with their operations as I dont have one yet. For the Chinese new ones, I think one can learn fast. And they have features which the old ones might not have due to tha available technology at that time.

The advice I seek is for members to recommend which one they have had experience with. I am in contact with the following manufacturers: Hefeng, Feiyue (Yamata), Elucky and Wonyo. I have read criticism about Wonyo on this forum, but havent seen reviews on the others. Feiya is popular in our area here, but I read on a post in this forum that they are no more doing business, probably they sold it.

Please experienced forum members, help on this. I have to make the purchase in some days time. But if I can get reference to a good used machine firm at a good cost and condition of machine, then I will certainly change my mind.
What I would want to do is to get both one old popular brand and a new one from our Chinese friends.

Or what would you advise?


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Dear Mayodan

If you have service in your area for one of Chinese brand,choose this brand


----------



## furbald (Mar 2, 2015)

if its anything like there hot press machines i wouldn't bother its all made so cheap looks good on the out side but inside its the cheapest rubbish you can get.


----------



## Mayodan (Mar 9, 2015)

dgeorge said:


> Dear Mayodan
> 
> If you have service in your area for one of Chinese brand,choose this brand


Thanks. Yes, we have lots of the machines here. I just wish I get in contact with someone who has had experience with one of them. I read somewhere in this forum that most of them have thesame architecture.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Almost all Chinese machine have the same mechanics and the same DAHAO electronics.
If somebody can fix one brand,can fix all


----------



## 2012Abraham (Sep 13, 2016)

I would like more information on the Wonyo and Sewkey Embroidery machine. Anyone who has worked with these machines please?


----------



## naldopr (Feb 11, 2016)

I have seen many folks here advising not to buy from China due poor build quality. I have spend months digging into all this companies and notice most of the vendors in the USA build their machine in China. Eather from wonyo Tang feiya richpeace factory and others. I own I Chinese brand almost a year old and so far works fine obviously some user error and acceptable machine problems but as time pass I become more aware of the machine infrastructure learning how to fix it how to make sure it works properly. 
I have spoke with wonyo rep and have been very responsive even help me on my machine issue. 
I believe little by little this China factory are becoming better in their build and service. At lest this have been my experience. I know barudan and other brands are outstanding machine build as tank.


----------



## lorerodri (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi naldopr, do you have a Wonyo machine?


----------



## tranhtheutnc (Apr 6, 2017)

Try the embroidery machine Sunstar tajima, I used it pretty well


----------

